# Score, from a friend of mine



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

A friend of mine got this when a friends brother moved and left it behind. He ended up not having a place for it so he gave it to me.

Now I just need to convince Roxy it would look best in our bedroom. 

It's made to fit in a corner.


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Awesome gift!


----------



## Warrant2000 (Oct 8, 2008)

Great friend and find!


----------



## badger (Jul 28, 2010)

Nice score, congrats...


----------



## shar (Jun 19, 2010)

Wow lucky you!!


----------



## Howlinmadjack (Jul 20, 2009)

Man your soooo lucky!! I never get cool stuff like that, I get leftover junk that no one wants!!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Awesome!


----------



## DarkLore (Jan 25, 2009)

Roxy tell him how horrible that thing would look in the corner of your bedroom. Surely you aren't serious.

(If it were in the corner of my bedroom, however, you wouldn't miss a nights sleep.)


----------



## Terra (Apr 13, 2009)

That is wicked!


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

I think it would make a good nite light for the kitchen, the late nite snack gargoyle.


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

That is too cool, great friend you got!


----------



## scream1973 (Dec 23, 2007)

I have 2 of those exact lamps hanging in the corners of our bedroom.. they are so awesome


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

DarkLore said:


> Roxy tell him how horrible that thing would look in the corner of your bedroom. Surely you aren't serious.
> 
> (If it were in the corner of my bedroom, however, you wouldn't miss a nights sleep.)


You're such a hoot, DL

Other than agreeing on its final location, we are of one mind that, like Japanese maples, you can't have too many gargoyles:jol:


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Awesome find!!!!! I'm jealous!!!


----------



## IshWitch (May 31, 2006)

Bone Dancer said:


> I think it would make a good nite light for the kitchen, the late nite snack gargoyle.


LOL! That is too funny!
I love Gargoyles.
I have so many places I could put that, you are so lucky!


----------



## Uruk-Hai (Nov 4, 2006)

Very cool! How big is it?


----------



## Dixie (Feb 18, 2009)

Since Jaybo makes me sleep with 3 zombie skulls on our dresser staring at me (one is glow in the dark, I might add) I don't see why Roxy wouldn't have to sleep with that staring at her too, LMAO.

*sigh* the things we do for Halloween hubbies. 

PS, great score, that is a thing of beauty!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Uruk-Hai said:


> Very cool! How big is it?


He's about 20 inches high.



Dixie said:


> Since Jaybo makes me sleep with 3 zombie skulls on our dresser staring at me (one is glow in the dark, I might add) I don't see why Roxy wouldn't have to sleep with that staring at her too, LMAO.
> 
> *sigh* the things we do for Halloween hubbies.
> 
> PS, great score, that is a thing of beauty!


I just did a quick count and we have over 32 gargoyles in the house, and the dragons are not part of that count:jol:. I think only one or two are in the bedroom, though


----------



## Moon Dog (Oct 3, 2006)

Only one or two in the bedroom?

Then you best be getting the bedroom caught up!


----------



## lisa48317 (Aug 18, 2010)

that's great!


----------

